# Looking for input on this 1997 LeMond Chambery



## hcheca (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi Ive had this 1997 LeMond Chambery in boxes deciding weather to keep it original or have frame re painted. Most of my friends think its worth more in current original condition. Im considering selling it to a collector. See link to a Video I found with more info on it. Mines is a 53cm frame all original except the saddle and a seatpost I ordered. I put her back together to show it better. 
Link to video with more info.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 9, 2019)

I definitely would not alter the bike.  That bike should be a collectible rather than a frequent rider.  If you have a buyer for a price you're willing to sell, probably jump on it.

Unlike steel, the resin in carbon has an undefined finite life.  It would be a shame to ride it and crack it if instead somebody wants it for a collection.
(steel and titanium are the only frame MOCs that have endurance limit - a stress value below which no mechanical damage will accumulate and eventually form a crack - doesn't mean steel won't crack, since bikes are often designed to be as light as possible, add weathering corrosion, etc.)

Retro (as rider) and carbon are never going to work well together.
I know people who have Grafteks around, ride them lightly for fun, but don't bring them out on group rides. (though the scary concern in a late 70s Graftek is more in the glued joints)


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 9, 2019)

I’m with bulldog. Leave it original. It’s definitely more of a wall hanger as the “shelf life” of carbon is about 10-15 years. It’s a great bike, I built a few back in the day while working at a lemond dealer.


----------



## hcheca (Feb 9, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I definitely would not alter the bike.  That bike should be a collectible rather than a frequent rider.  If you have a buyer for a price you're willing to sell, probably jump on it.
> 
> Unlike steel, the resin in carbon has an undefined finite life.  It would be a shame to ride it and crack it if instead somebody wants it for a collection.
> (steel and titanium are the only frame MOCs that have endurance limit - a stress value below which no mechanical damage will accumulate and eventually form a crack - doesn't mean steel won't crack, since bikes are often designed to be as light as possible, add weathering corrosion, etc.)
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## hcheca (Feb 9, 2019)

pedal4416 said:


> I’m with bulldog. Leave it original. It’s definitely more of a wall hanger as the “shelf life” of carbon is about 10-15 years. It’s a great bike, I built a few back in the day while working at a lemond dealer.



Thanks for the feedback. 


pedal4416 said:


> I’m with bulldog. Leave it original. It’s definitely more of a wall hanger as the “shelf life” of carbon is about 10-15 years. It’s a great bike, I built a few back in the day while working at a lemond dealer.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 9, 2019)

I would leave it alone sell it as is and let the end buyer decide on what to do with it.


----------

